# Philippines CIA Handbook 2015



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought I'd share this with you good people
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/PI from the_cia_world_factbook_2015.pdf

Jet feel free to move it if you think it fits better in Mabuhay


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Thought I'd share this with you good people
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/PI from the_cia_world_factbook_2015.pdf
> 
> Jet feel free to move it if you think it fits better in Mabuhay


Good idea for an information post and looks good right here---thanks


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

So this explains why it's so easy for a foreigner to find a wife, there's not enough local men! 

Age structure:
15-24 years: 19% (male 10,416,358/female 10,044,724)
25-54 years: 37% (male 20,031,638/female 19,796,545)
55-64 years: 4.5% (male 2,882,719/female 3,372,485)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> So this explains why it's so easy for a foreigner to find a wife, there's not enough local men!
> 
> Age structure:
> 15-24 years: 19% (male 10,416,358/female 10,044,724)
> ...


I think you need to rerun your maths. Using your figures the only band that has more women than men is 55+. These figures are almost exactly the same as any western country. The only advantage a foreigner has over a local is that they can afford to buy a wife. Comparing a rich filipino to a foreigner the rich filipino would win every time.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I think you need to rerun your maths. Using your figures the only band that has more women than men is 55+. These figures are almost exactly the same as any western country. The only advantage a foreigner has over a local is that they can afford to buy a wife. Comparing a rich filipino to a foreigner the rich filipino would win every time.


Appears I need new glasses...really blew that one!


----------

